# t-jet crown gear spacing



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

What thickness washers do you use to keep the crown gear on a t-jet from binding the pinion gear on a 9, 12 and 14 tooth pinions when you want to install them on the axle between the crown gear and the chassis?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Every Gear, Chassis is different, you have to measure the free space and backlash and start working on a shim or filing material from the back side of the crown gear to get the fit you want, Shim / test, shim / test etc, I try to get between .002 & .003 backlash/side play on the gear. That side play will greatly effect your backlash so it is a compromise.

Boosted


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Are we talking about putting a shim on the opposite side from the hub? I do that, but I have never actually measured the thickness of the shim. The shim is there to keep the drive pinion from bottoming out. Maybe it would be nice if someone made crown gears with an extended hub on the pinion side. You might make your life easier if you assembled everything on a 0.0595 pin gauge so you could check the fit without having to use a press.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

RT-HO makes crown gears for 9, 12, and 14 tooth gears


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and they are very good gears at that


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I use those as well, maybe we could talk Rick Terry into making gears with an extended hub on the pinion side! I found that adding the shim can be a pain. Eventually I hit on the idea of using a drill blank to hold the gear and shim in place while I pressed the axle through. Actually now I often glue the shim to the crown gear.


----------

